# Looking for like minded Golfers!!!



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, I arrived in Dubai in May and now settled in Arabian Ranches. Looking for people who would like to meet for a round of Golf as the courses in Dubai should not be missed and i think it would be a good way of meeting new people. Available most weekends and evenings for driving ranges etc.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

DAMIEN666 said:


> Hi everyone, I arrived in Dubai in May and now settled in Arabian Ranches. Looking for people who would like to meet for a round of Golf as the courses in Dubai should not be missed and i think it would be a good way of meeting new people. Available most weekends and evenings for driving ranges etc.


Hey

I arrive next Wednesday in Dubai, I'm a keen golfer at the moment so would love the chance to get out and play a few rounds once I get settled!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I play in the DUPLAYS golf par 3 league every Sunday night at Emirates Golf Club and have met lots of new people. The new summer league starts a week on Sunday. Check it out and let me know if you're up for it. Would be great to see some new faces.

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore II" League


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey ya i wudnt mind getting to know some more people and also get some golfin action....wat handicap do u play? Also hows the event PAR 3 of Duplays? I might join in!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Handicaps in the par 3 league range from good to bad but its more about the fun and social aspect. You dont need an official handicap to join either. Great mix of men and women form all over the world.

Join the DUPLAYS Facebook page below and there's a golf par 3 league photo album which will give you a feel for it.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=511272705#!/DuplaysDubai


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Hey guys, I play in the DUPLAYS golf par 3 league every Sunday night at Emirates Golf Club and have met lots of new people. The new summer league starts a week on Sunday. Check it out and let me know if you're up for it. Would be great to see some new faces.
> 
> DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore II" League


Well I looked at the DuPlays golf at Emirates and signed up immediatley. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Damien,

I moved into the Ranches about a month ago and am keen to get out playing. I'll take a look at DuPlays for sure - thanks for the tip webmongaz - but I'm also up for trying out some other courses and just getting out there again now my golf bats have arrived 

PM me if you want to hook up for a game, or I'll look out for you at DuPlays. I'll be the one playing to 5 one day and 25 the next. Seriously, that's quite possible with my "swing".


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I arrive in late July and will be joining the Emirates Golf Club. 

Looking for people to play golf with and will also look at duplays.

Cheers


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

hi i arrive late august and will defo look at joining the duplays league 
im also going to join al badia gc at festival city so if anyone fancys a game give me a shout


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

hi i arrive late august and will defo look at joining the duplays league 
im also going to join al badia gc at festival city so if anyone fancys a game give me a shout


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

GENTS,
Thanks for your replies -
brittp - we maybe neighbours - give me a shout!
bjf83 & BIG ADD - definately interested in Golf Membership eventually but bit of a beginner to be honest so you would all have to bear with me!! At least i'll be someone for you to gain confidence with and before you all say, you dont play against each other, you go out to beat the course, we all know as red bloodied males we all like to win!!!!!! 

While we are at it, how do you 'private message' ???


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Forgot last time, doesnt really matter though, but where in the UK you all from, like a bit of footie banter although with who i support, probably always on the end of it!!!!


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

DAMIEN666 said:


> Forgot last time, doesnt really matter though, but where in the UK you all from, like a bit of footie banter although with who i support, probably always on the end of it!!!!


im from mansfield and im a forest fan so football banter is not always great seen as we live in the championship


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm from the lillywhite side of north london. I'm a fan, but not a fanatic.

re your level of golf: I'm not great either. I've been playing for maybe two years and I'm keen but am not a great golfer - one day maybe.


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Just sent you a PM Damien. Hope you get it - never tried sending one before.

As for those others concerned about their standard of golf, in my years of playing (over 20 years which makes me feel bloody old) I value the quality of people I play with, not the quality of golf that they're playing. Unless there's money involved of course 

Seriously though, I just like playing with people who love to play the game and want to improve and I think that probably describes most golfers I've ever played with. Either I'm just lucky or it's the norm with golfers. I think it's the latter.


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

brittp said:


> I just like playing with people who love to play the game and want to improve and I think that probably describes most golfers I've ever played with. Either I'm just lucky or it's the norm with golfers. I think it's the latter.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

im a average player with a 20 handicap but like you say its the company that makes it enjoyable . even if your having a terrible game if you can have a laugh and a joke with your playing partners it keeps u going


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

BIG ADD said:


> im a average player with a 20 handicap but like you say its the company that makes it enjoyable . even if your having a terrible game if you can have a laugh and a joke with your playing partners it keeps u going
> 
> Does anyone fancy meeting up for a game then, we have a few interested on here now????


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

I am def up for this. I love golf, been playing for good few years and not played since been in Dubai. Why dont we get something organised? i would imagine time to play would be very early or as late as possible? I live in JLT do not really no any local courses......


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

At JLT you are only ten minutes from both The Emirates GC and The Montgomery, The Montgomery is a little more forgiving if you haven`t played in a while.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

No I am in Scotland for few days, played 4 times this week, was a struggle at first but back on form 

I dont mind where and when, I imagine its going to be horribly warm though!


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

g11king said:


> No I am in Scotland for few days, played 4 times this week, was a struggle at first but back on form
> 
> I dont mind where and when, I imagine its going to be horribly warm though![/QU
> 
> Anyone interested, please throw some dates/times/locations into the mix and we can go from there!!!


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

What sort of prices are we talking? Do courses differ?


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone interested, please throw some dates/times/locations into the mix and we can go from there!!


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Not too sure to be honest, anyone?? Or a google search it is!!!!


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Dont look to expensive to be honest, £200 a fourball at emirates including buddy, although not sure if good course?

I would not imagine there is a bad one here though!


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Damien and I are sorting out a time via PM at the moment. g11king - looks like you're game so I'll PM you once we have have something sorted but Saturday AM has been suggested. Anyone else interested, post here and I'll PM you too so we don't use this thread to work out all the finer details.


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be out from 26 July and would love to get involved and get some regular games (and social scene) going.

Cheers


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

g11king said:


> ...£200 a fourball at emirates including buddy...


Is £200 for 1, 2 or 4 people ? Thanks...


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

ccr said:


> Is £200 for 1, 2 or 4 people ? Thanks...


Hello,

If the amount/information is correct then that would be for 4 people.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

ill be out there from the 22nd of aug so ill message u about a game after that


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys, yeah £200 for 4!!

ANyway let me know whats happening, 

cheers


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

As Damien and I live in Arabian Ranches and we've both been eyeing up the local course, we're going to book that one for Saturday AM. I know there's suggestions of playing @ the Emirates club but I'm not sure we have 4 definite players. The Ranches club seem to be happy with 3 or 4 players in a group and besides, we'll probably end up playing them all eventually anyway, so to start with we're going to try the local course and go from there.

g11king - I'll PM you later with details to see if you're still up for it. Anyone else want to make up the 4?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Arabian Ranches is a real heart breaker of a course, played it once and had a nightmare so i`d be interested to know what you think of it.


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Arabian Ranches is a real heart breaker of a course, played it once and had a nightmare so i`d be interested to know what you think of it.



Oh great, cant wait now!!!!


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

DAMIEN666 said:


> Oh great, cant wait now!!!!


Nuts :fear:


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Works got me stuck in Uk till mid next week, PM'd Damien...

Are we going to make this a weekly thing? Get a sweep sort of thing started and take from there, anyone without handicaps I would be happy to work out based on a couple of cards, can make the first few rounds for fun...

I dont mind organising league side of things??

Makes it more interesting..... No gambling obviously!!

Let me know if this sounds like something yous would want to do?

G


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Golf*

I'm up for that!!!


----------



## scotstam (May 13, 2011)

*Golf*

Hey guys I am around this saturday if there is a space for one more, leave on 23rd for 3 weeks but would be up for a regular game.
Cheers


----------



## scotstam (May 13, 2011)

*Golf*

Suppose if I make this 5th post you will be able to PM, so be it!!!


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Golf*

Well thats 3, one more gents????


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

g11king said:


> Works got me stuck in Uk till mid next week, PM'd Damien...
> 
> Are we going to make this a weekly thing? Get a sweep sort of thing started and take from there, anyone without handicaps I would be happy to work out based on a couple of cards, can make the first few rounds for fun...
> 
> ...


I'm definitely up for that too. Looking forward to seeing you on the course when you're back. Shame you can't make this weekend though. It's going to be about 23 degrees with light westerly breeze apparently. No need to check the forecast. Just take my word for it :lie:


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Only a light westerly and 23 degrees , if only eh!!!! 

brittp - any luck with the 4th?


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha, I wish that was the weather there!!

Its was that on Saturday, I was playing Bruntsfield in an invitation Greensomes, low 20's and gorgeous, and I got a burnt face!!

Golf there should be interesting! Are the buggies air conditioned lol?!


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont beleive for one minute it was sunny in Edinburgh...........


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

it was beyond sunny, was very nice!! Although I was not too hot with Trousers and Polo on lol!!

We had great weather here for few days, today is a torrential down poor!! Cold, windy, Raining!!

You all jelous hahaha!!


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

That sounds like the Scotland i have been too!!!!!


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Its lovely!! 

Will have to put a jacket on this afternoon to go out!!

On this upside, tops up the pond in the garden a bit after losing about 6-8 inches due to the heat!

Would hate to have one in Dubai, would be constant filling it!


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

DAMIEN666 said:


> Only a light westerly and 23 degrees , if only eh!!!!
> 
> brittp - any luck with the 4th?


Sadly the guy I had in mind is already playing at ARGC precisely 20 minutes before we tee off, so we still have just the three of us. So if anyone else is game, post here or PM Damien666 or I. And be prepared for an early start!


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

how did you get on guys? hope you all had a good game


----------



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey! I'm not the greatest golfer in the world by any stretch of the imagination, but I'd love to have a cheap-as-poss round of golf at some point! I'm a beginner really, but had a few lessons in the UK before I came out, so hopefully I won't be massively terrible!

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah how did the Golf go?? I will be around for Golf now, will drop you guys a few PM's to get stuff organised!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey any game on?


----------

